# B58 Engine Injector Removal Tool - Houston Area



## Wyre08 (Dec 5, 2017)

Does anyone have an injector removal tool I can borrow/rent in the Houston area? The injectors on the B58 engine don't have threads on the top so I can't buy a 'standard' aftermarket one.

Or if anyone knows of a cheaper option than what I have linked to. i'd appreciate any help on this.

https://www.amazon.com/DPL-TOOLS-Ca...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B07G4TSBBB

I'm actually going to buy one from China. So if anyone in the Houston area needs to borrow it in the future, I should have it.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32893303168.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2e6f4c4d7ngwvm


----------



## LazyMcCrazy (Nov 4, 2019)

*Coding*

This is something I recently did myself but used grips to retrieve the old ones as they were only going in the bin anyway!

Following on from this... Am I correct in thinking/ reading the B58 injectors do not need coding? There are no coding marks on the injectors themselves but I wondered if the car still needed telling it has new injectors so it can calibrate them itself?


----------

